# Rogers iPhone 4 to 4S Upgrade Cost



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

So I notice that Rogers has hardware upgrade page for the new iPhone 4S. Out of sheer curiosity I check it out. Of course you have to fill in your info and they will email you the details. A few min later I get this:

Dear Customer,
As of the date above, you are eligible to upgrade to an iPhone at the following prices, with select new 3 year term voice and data plans, plus a $320.00 Early Upgrade Fee*. The Early Upgrade Fee will be charged in addition to the following iPhone device prices. See Full Details below or in-store for additional details and conditions.

_Model	3 year term voice & data plan offer
iPhone 4S 16GB $209.00 + $320.00 Early Upgrade Fee* 
+ $35 Hardware Upgrade Administration Fee
iPhone 4S 32GB $319.00 + $320.00 Early Upgrade Fee* 
+ $35 Hardware Upgrade Administration Fee
iPhone 4S 64GB $419.00 + $320.00 Early Upgrade Fee* 
+ $35 Hardware Upgrade Administration Fee
iPhone 4 8GB $149.00 + $320.00 Early Upgrade Fee* 
+ $35 Hardware Upgrade Administration Fee
Plus applicable taxes_

So lemme get this straight. I can upgrade my 32gb 16 month old iPhone 4 to the 4S 32gb for a measly $674 (plus tax no doubt). Seriously? Wow what a deal. Or I could simply sell the 4 and buy an unlocked 4S for a few $ more, not have to renew my contract and have an unlocked phone which should fetch more later when sold. Hmmm, that's a tough choice. 

With that said, I'm planning on keeping the 4 (for the time being anyway).


----------



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

I got the same thing...Nice of them to release that after the pre-orders were sent out!! If you buy the phone from Rogers at the full price is it unlocked? Or will they unlock it for you?

bgps


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

bgps said:


> I got the same thing...Nice of them to release that after the pre-orders were sent out!! If you buy the phone from Rogers at the full price is it unlocked? Or will they unlock it for you?
> 
> bgps


NO carrier offers unlocked phones from point of sale. Only Apple provides unlocked iPhones from point of sale. Some carriers such as Rogers do offer unlocking solutions usually for a fee after the contract is finished.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

l84toff said:


> So I notice that Rogers has hardware upgrade page for the new iPhone 4S. Out of sheer curiosity I check it out. Of course you have to fill in your info and they will email you the details. A few min later I get this:
> 
> Dear Customer,
> As of the date above, you are eligible to upgrade to an iPhone at the following prices, with select new 3 year term voice and data plans, plus a $320.00 Early Upgrade Fee*. The Early Upgrade Fee will be charged in addition to the following iPhone device prices. See Full Details below or in-store for additional details and conditions.
> ...


Ok. So if i read this correctly, Robbers Wireless wants to charge you $700 for an _upgrade_ to the 4S? You might as well buy it outright from the Apple store *unlocked* - which they actually do sell. 

I'm actually looking to scoop a 4 on a deal I hope or someone looking to upgrade, unless I can broker something from Robbers. Will wait around and see.


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

HenriHelvetica said:


> Ok. So if i read this correctly, Robbers Wireless wants to charge you $700 for an _upgrade_ to the 4S? You might as well buy it outright from the Apple store *unlocked* - which they actually do sell.


Yeah, that seems ridiculous to me. I got my locked iPhone 4 from Rogers for $160. There's no way I'm paying substantially more than that for a 4S!


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Bwahahaha! What a joke. Unless you're guaranteed to be with Rogers another 3 years there's no point in saving the, what, about $100? After all, add another $75 thanks for being our customer tax for unlocking at the end of your contract and you're about on par. Buy a factory unlocked from Apple. Save yourself the pain and suffering of giving Rogers another penny of your hard earned money.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Not defending them, but you signed a contract that didn't include Rogers handing you an $800 phone for half or nothing every year.

Go buy a TV/car/airplane/chocolate bar and demand that the next one be half or free.

That said, there are ways to pay less.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

however said:


> not defending them, but you signed a contract that didn't include rogers handing you an $800 phone for half or nothing every year.
> 
> Go buy a tv/car/airplane/chocolate bar and demand that the next one be half or free.
> 
> That said, there are ways to pay less.


+1


----------



## horse1asia (Jun 5, 2010)

*Go "Unlock" yourself, from Rogers HUP*

Just got my HUP price for a new Rogers 16GB iPhone 4S, $564, using their new eligibility tool on their website. 
It's pretty close to the cost of an unlocked iPhone 4S so I think I'll be going that route.
I love how the Rogers website says "Check my Eligibility". If you're willing to pay enough money you're always eligible. 

Previous iPhone launches Rogers had waived their usual steep hardware upgrade price, but not this time which is unfortunate. 

And I love how on the Rogers social media they're promoting the new early upgrade promotion is such a great feature for customers. "What you want, when you want it".

What You Want When You Want It: Upgrade Early with Rogers | Rogers RedBoard

Now you'll know how the Rogers execs feel about their iPhone customers.


----------



## horse1asia (Jun 5, 2010)

*Good point*



HowEver said:


> Not defending them, but you signed a contract that didn't include Rogers handing you an $800 phone for half or nothing every year.
> 
> Go buy a TV/car/airplane/chocolate bar and demand that the next one be half or free.
> 
> That said, there are ways to pay less.


You have a really good point. This is an expensive mobile device and contract does not include it for half or nothing. 

But I'll still look for awesome hardware upgrade pricing as Rogers has done previously.

Everyone always looks for the cheapest and best deal out there. And if you had it before you're going to demand it again.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Not defending them, but you signed a contract that didn't include Rogers handing you an $800 phone for half or nothing every year.
> 
> Go buy a TV/car/airplane/chocolate bar and demand that the next one be half or free.
> 
> That said, there are ways to pay less.


No one is asking for a handout or to get out of the contract. We all know how hard this economy has been on Rogers after all. There are plenty of great deals to be had with all of the above. I can get flights for $49, just got an amazing deal on a motorcycle, I will admit chocolate bars are a rip off though, at least at the machine where I work. 

I'm not demanding the phone for half or free, in fact I'm not demanding anything. But a better deal for renewing my contract would be nice, absolutely. Especially considering I can get an unlocked phone from Apple for almost the same price, without renewing my contract. This is not that big a deal to me, I just think Rogers offer is a joke. 

They also penalize iPhone owners when it comes to renewals. My son was 1 yr into his contract with Fido with his BB when it crapped out. He went into a wireless wave to see what he could do about the handset and they offered him a brand new BB9900, waved his cancellation fee with Fido and gave him a better plan with Rogers. The value of anything is what someone is willing to pay for it and right now, people our willing to pay out the nose for an iPhone. So you get what we had here last week...which is the way he wants it, well, he get's it!


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

> My son was 1 yr into his contract with Fido with his BB when it crapped out. He went into a wireless wave to see what he could do about the handset and they offered him a brand new BB9900, waved his cancellation fee with Fido and gave him a better plan with Rogers


That's the loophole people can use to break the contract with Fido if they transfer over to Rogers. You can only do it once and have to have been with Fido for a year. I'm considering it for my wife and I.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm with Fido and was told it will cost you $100 transfer fee plus whatever other fees they normally charge!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So he signed up with Rogers and got a Blackberry? Ouch.

The "pre-" order is not a way to get any kind of deal with Rogers, so obviously people are scoffing at it. No kidding.





l84toff said:


> No one is asking for a handout or to get out of the contract. We all know how hard this economy has been on Rogers after all. There are plenty of great deals to be had with all of the above. I can get flights for $49, just got an amazing deal on a motorcycle, I will admit chocolate bars are a rip off though, at least at the machine where I work.
> 
> I'm not demanding the phone for half or free, in fact I'm not demanding anything. But a better deal for renewing my contract would be nice, absolutely. Especially considering I can get an unlocked phone from Apple for almost the same price, without renewing my contract. This is not that big a deal to me, I just think Rogers offer is a joke.
> 
> They also penalize iPhone owners when it comes to renewals. My son was 1 yr into his contract with Fido with his BB when it crapped out. He went into a wireless wave to see what he could do about the handset and they offered him a brand new BB9900, waved his cancellation fee with Fido and gave him a better plan with Rogers. The value of anything is what someone is willing to pay for it and right now, people our willing to pay out the nose for an iPhone. So you get what we had here last week...which is the way he wants it, well, he get's it!


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Not defending them, but you signed a contract that didn't include Rogers handing you an $800 phone for half or nothing every year.
> 
> Go buy a TV/car/airplane/chocolate bar and demand that the next one be half or free.
> 
> That said, there are ways to pay less.


+1

I'm tired of people complaining about things like this. 

Yes contracts suck, but you signed it and were sold a $700+ device for $200. It states in the contract how much you pay in penalties if you break the contract or want to upgrade early. Each month you are paying back that subsidy. And yes, Rogers does pay full price to Apple for iPhones. 

Your complaints would only make sense if the phones themselves were $200 outright. They are not. They are nearly quadruple that price, and that is set by Apple. 

Would you be able to lease a brand-new vehicle on a 3 year lease and then walk in after a year and demand another brand-new vehicle on the same payment plan? No, because you signed a contract and you are obligated to fulfill the terms. And they'll let you break it and give you a new car, but you'll pay dearly, just a you do with Rogers.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

okcomputer said:


> +1
> 
> I'm tired of people complaining about things like this.
> 
> ...


Yes, but don't you find it odd that it only takes two years to pay off a subsidized $199 iPhone in the USA while it takes three years to pay off the same iPhone here?


----------



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

Tech Elementz said:


> NO carrier offers unlocked phones from point of sale. Only Apple provides unlocked iPhones from point of sale. Some carriers such as Rogers do offer unlocking solutions usually for a fee after the contract is finished.


Not quite: Rogers Web Site shows the price without contract...


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

bgps said:


> Not quite: Rogers Web Site shows the price without contract...


If you buy the phone from Rogers, even at full price, it comes locked. Moral of the story, don't buy the phone full price from the carrier.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

fjnmusic said:


> Yes, but don't you find it odd that it only takes two years to pay off a subsidized $199 iPhone in the USA while it takes three years to pay off the same iPhone here?


Their plans are more expensive and they charge more for iPhones.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Anyone have any idea why they are charging those upgrading $50 more as a base price? Between that, extra just because fees, and then the early upgrade fee it's just an extra $50 to buy one unlocked without the contract add on hassle from Apple.


----------



## Briani (Apr 26, 2011)

horse1asia said:


> you have a really good point. This is an expensive mobile device and contract does not include it for half or nothing.
> 
> But i'll still look for awesome hardware upgrade pricing as rogers has done previously.
> 
> Everyone always looks for the cheapest and best deal out there. And if you had it before you're going to demand it again.


+1


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Not defending them, but you signed a contract that didn't include Rogers handing you an $800 phone for half or nothing every year.
> 
> Go buy a TV/car/airplane/chocolate bar and demand that the next one be half or free.
> 
> That said, there are ways to pay less.


I was just advocating the advantage of having a factory unlocked phone for a negligible price difference. And say nothing of the extended contract. All of that + extending your contract another 3 years (which their argument for doing is subsidizing the full cost of the phone). Doesn't add up in my mind.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

HowEver said:


> So he signed up with Rogers and got a Blackberry? Ouch.


Don't get me started, there's no talking them out of it. Once the first one got a BB, the other one has to follow, something about all their friends and BBM. Blah Blah Blah...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

l84toff said:


> Don't get me started, there's no talking them out of it. Once the first one got a BB, the other one has to follow, something about all their friends and BBM. Blah Blah Blah...


but it don't work, lol


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

There seems to be a great deal of sentiment that it's worth paying the unsubsidized price for an unlocked phone from Apple rather than letting Rogers get its hooks into you for another three years. I don't have any great love for Rogers, but I'm paying about $45/month after taxes for a plan with more than enough minutes of voice and 6GB of Data. I have my doubts I'll do any better as a free agent. So I plan on signing in blood for another three year today to pick up a 32GB 4S from Wireless Wave in my local mall who is holding one for me today at the subsidized price.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

lnorman said:


> There seems to be a great deal of sentiment that it's worth paying the unsubsidized price for an unlocked phone from Apple rather than letting Rogers get its hooks into you for another three years. I don't have any great love for Rogers, but I'm paying about $45/month after taxes for a plan with more than enough minutes of voice and 6GB of Data. I have my doubts I'll do any better as a free agent. So I plan on signing in blood for another three year today to pick up a 32GB 4S from Wireless Wave in my local mall who is holding one for me today at the subsidized price.


i'm actually wondering the same thing. You might see my other post I just made after getting off the phone with Rogers.

Maybe it is better to have an unlocked phone and pay as you go? or buy a phone contract with whomever. I've never looked into it, but after this phone conversation and their complete ambivalence in me cancelling my contract (over $45 - it's principle), maybe it's time to look at those options.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Got my 4S, was pricey because of upgrade eligibility, but oh well


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Rounder said:


> Got my 4S, was pricey because of upgrade eligibility, but oh well


congrats.

now if siri would work better here (ie maps etc) that would be good.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

psxp said:


> congrats.
> 
> now if siri would work better here (ie maps etc) that would be good.


Haven't tested it out yet as I'm at work. I just got lucky, the Rogers store next door only had 5 in this morning and I got the one I wanted 

I was going to try my luck at the Rideau Centre this afternoon. Glad I don't have to go through that madness.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Not to double post, but the best thing about the 4S... NO MORE DEATHGRIP!!


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

Just picked my phone up from Wireless Wave in Billings bridge they have more, no line-up. This is pretty different from last summer when you pretty much needed a picture of a Rogers Exec. with a donkey to get a iP4.

I tried my luck with retentions to see if I could do any better on either of my accounts. The rep I spoke to was actually going to remove discounts that had been previously applied because he thought they were unjustified!!! Yikes! I found myself working hard just to get him to leave the account the hell alone, which he reluctantly agreed to do. Though I will be relived to see the discounts still on there next bill.
BTW the 6GB for $30 is back, though not advertised and not every Rogers rep knows about it yet. I have not decided If I will upgrade my current 150MB for $15 on one of my accounts to it or not, will check usage and see if it will matter at all. I'm guessing with new functionality, the 4GS may be hungrier for Data, so it might be nice insurance.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

lnorman said:


> There seems to be a great deal of sentiment that it's worth paying the unsubsidized price for an unlocked phone from Apple rather than letting Rogers get its hooks into you for another three years. I don't have any great love for Rogers, but I'm paying about $45/month after taxes for a plan with more than enough minutes of voice and 6GB of Data. I have my doubts I'll do any better as a free agent. So I plan on signing in blood for another three year today to pick up a 32GB 4S from Wireless Wave in my local mall who is holding one for me today at the subsidized price.


That is a great price. I still think buying directly from Apple has advantages especially for the price difference over the crappy upgrade costs (this will depend greatly on what _your_ upgrade costs are). Factory unlocked phone which should fetch a bit more for resale. Don't have to sign up for a brand new 3 year deal, where you'll have the same problem next year with the iPhone 5. This allows you to upgrade the hardware as you go and also gives you some bargaining power when your contract expires, because you really can leave and take your business somewhere else without penalty.

At the same time I'm a little ambivalent about the contract thing. Everyone is so against doing contracts but odds are your going to have a cell phone for a long long time, so why not get a huge discount on the hardware for it? When it comes down to it, it doesn't really matter which way you go. If you can afford it, then go which ever way is easiest.


----------



## Beerbaron (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Just thought I'd pass along to those looking for a 4S in the Ottawa area that the Rogers Wireless on Richmond rd. in Westboro still has approx. 10 in stock. Good luck to all of those hunting today.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I think that at least some of this sentiment comes from the fact that Rogers in the past has allowed "high value customers" - aka those that spend $100/month+ to upgrade once a year to the newest device, at the lowest pricing tier. People moved from iPhone 3G to 3GS and from 3GS to 4 this way. Have they changed this policy with the 4S? If so, I think some of the frustration is justified.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> I think that at least some of this sentiment comes from the fact that Rogers in the past has allowed "high value customers" - aka those that spend $100/month+ to upgrade once a year to the newest device, at the lowest pricing tier. People moved from iPhone 3G to 3GS and from 3GS to 4 this way. Have they changed this policy with the 4S? If so, I think some of the frustration is justified.


Yes they have. I was one of those customers and was able to upgrade every year at the same price as new customers. This year... not so much. Cost an extra 320 dollars for early upgrade fee. Good ol' Rogers!


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> I think that at least some of this sentiment comes from the fact that Rogers in the past has allowed "high value customers" - aka those that spend $100/month+ to upgrade once a year to the newest device, at the lowest pricing tier. People moved from iPhone 3G to 3GS and from 3GS to 4 this way. Have they changed this policy with the 4S? If so, I think some of the frustration is justified.


Exactly. I think that this is at the root of many people's displeasure.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes, I'll certainly be buying an unlocked phone rather than pay Rogers.

Look at it this way - I can sell my 32GB iP4 for about $350

Rogers wants me to pay them a $350 "end contract early fee" plus the $269 fee to upgrade to the 32GB

Total price $619, plus locked in another 3 years

Unlocked is $749. For an extra $130 I'm not beholden to Rogers.

Plus, the unlocked phone will be worth more on the resale.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm not sure how far in you have to be to get the fully subsidized price. My wife's phone was a 3G we have had for a long time, and it was no problem, they even said I was "eligible" at the same price, which surprised me since I only got my iP4 a little over a year ago, and I thought that restarted my 3 year clock.

Looking at the numbers, If I pay them $45/month for 3 years, that is $1620, add my $269 to upgrade this one. That's $1889, if I paid the $769 up front, that would leave $31/month, I doubt I'm going to get voice and data for that in the next three years. Resale on the phone isn't factored in yet, which I can see adding maybe ? $200 to the value of the used phone if it's unlocked ( Maybe more I don't know). Still doesn't seem to add up to big savings to go unlocked for me. I guess it's a bridge I'll cross the first time I want a new phone and they want to charge me an extra fee to upgrade. Not sure when that will happen though.


----------



## snowbutterfly (Sep 23, 2010)

*I was shocked!*

I haven't been reading up on the launch - I thought I pretty much had an upgrade waiting for me today.

I'm NOT happy about the unsubsidized upgrade. $320+35+369???? (I'm going for 64 GB iPHone 4S) Why wouldn't I choose to get an outright Apple unlocked phone?

I've renewed my contract every year with Rogers and continued to be a $100+/month customer for travel and other long distance add-ons. They may pay full price for the iPhone, but I pay LOTS of money by staying their customer. 



> "Go buy a TV/car/airplane/chocolate bar and demand that the next one be half or free."


And sure, if I was in a car lease I wouldn't go back and ask for another half price, but I could certainly trade one in OR sell my old one! Based on the condition of that car, I would think I could get something for it if I took care of it. (I actually asked Rogers that today, about a trade-in so they could use it as a refurbished phone.) 

But as a loyal customer, they should still absorb that cost - they earn more in the end. 

ALSO:
I was previously told by a customer service rep that in order to get an iPhone unlocked, you needed to simply have the phone no longer be under a contract. Today, I was told that YOU have to be off contract (not the phone) for any phone to be unlocked. So even if I switched to the new iPhone, I would still have to wait until 2013 to get the old iPhone unlocked. 

Can anyone else confirm this? I was under the impression that once I switched the phone, the old one could be unlocked for a $50 fee. NOT because I still was under contract... 'cause I would potentially be on contract FOREVER if I kept getting a new phone each year.

Suffice to say, I am disappointed with Rogers today. I thought I was coming home with an iPhone 4S. Grrrr.


----------

